# anybody got plow on lifted Ranger/Bronco II ?



## fazang (Nov 7, 2006)

anyone have a plow on a lifted 84-90 ranger or little bronco
wanna tell how they got it on?

i have 4" sus lift on mine and want to use it to plow my driveway but have not figured out
how to get a plow on it yet.....
ALSO i have tiny 24" tires that will help lower the truck, stock tire 27" tall.....

do you just cut and reweld the brackets from the frame mounts designed for a truck that is stock height...?

any ideas would be great, thanx for looking.

-ALF


----------



## snowjumper (Feb 17, 2006)

fazang said:


> anyone have a plow on a lifted 84-90 ranger or little bronco
> wanna tell how they got it on?
> 
> i have 4" sus lift on mine and want to use it to plow my driveway but have not figured out
> ...


I have a Fisher 6 foot on my 2002 Ford Ranger I had to fabericated the under carriage so that I was on the frame of the truck. I want to lift the truck a little more but they do not make a lift kit for my truck. I just went with bigger tires


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

fazang said:


> anyone have a plow on a lifted 84-90 ranger or little bronco
> wanna tell how they got it on?
> 
> -ALF


Use a ST or MT snoway. Install a 991000073 mount, with a 961003002 three hole nose piece. the kit calls for a single hole nosepiece, using a 3 hole nosepiece will give you the ability to lower the hinge pin location.


----------



## fazang (Nov 7, 2006)

*some pics of SB plow i am looking at*

thank you for all the suggestions....
if anyone cares to comment after looking at the photos.....
if i put a 1" spacer between the bottom of the truck frame and the plow frame, AND
get longer "U" bolts custom made is there anything i am forgeting in my attempt to custom fit this to the truck....?
also if you want i came email the actual pics they are about 1.5 MB each.....

pic of a plow frame i want to try to modify to fit my truck


----------

